# Picking Up The Outback Tomarrow



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

We bought a 28bhs from a fellow outbacker,Will be picking it up tomarrow. We have been on the internet since we agreed on buying it and have some short trips planned to get to learn how to use it and hook up. We have never had a trailer or even camped for that matter.We were always boaters but with the kids its hard to go boating, so we think this may be a little more fun for everyone. If most campers are like the family we bought the trailer from it should be enjoyable, I can't say enough about them they were very nice and helpful. If they read this I just what to thank them again. We are in northeast pa so if anyone has any places to go in this area please let me know. Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you've adopted from a fellow Outbacker! 
I'm sure they will be more than happy to make sure you're comfortable...ask for a couple of lessons behind the wheel









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your purchase of the 28BHS. I'm sure that you are going to love it, as we really enjoy ours.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

hooked2 said:


> We bought a 28bhs from a fellow outbacker,Will be picking it up tomarrow. We have been on the internet since we agreed on buying it and have some short trips planned to get to learn how to use it and hook up. We have never had a trailer or even camped for that matter.We were always boaters but with the kids its hard to go boating, so we think this may be a little more fun for everyone. If most campers are like the family we bought the trailer from it should be enjoyable, I can't say enough about them they were very nice and helpful. If they read this I just what to thank them again. We are in northeast pa so if anyone has any places to go in this area please let me know. Thanks


hooked2,

Congrats on the new tt and welcome! I think you'll find that camping is just as much fun, if not more, than boating. We have done both, and enjoy camping more by far. You'll also find that campers are the friendliest bunch in the world, especially Outbackers! Can't comment on campgrounds in PA, except to stay away from 
Jonestown KOA. Not a bad campground but it's near a rather large farm and the manure smell would knock you over. Dogs had a ball chasing flies all weekend.

Hey, check out the Pig Roast rally. There may still be room at Spring Gulch. clicky


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well

Hooked2.. its all reayd and waiting for you. I sure hope you enjoy it as much as we did.. and happy camping... keep in touch

congrats from the former owner...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Posted Yesterday, 09:36 PM
> We bought a 28bhs from a fellow outbacker,Will be picking it up tomarrow


Hey, tomorrow is now today! Get out there and get your new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## marglindskog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new Outback! Camping is a great family activity and I'm sure you'll love your Outback - we sure do! We bought ours over the winter and have been enjoying it all spring and summer!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com and welcome to family fun

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, now it's the day after "tomorrow" (which, of course, was yesterday). So, how's the trailer?

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

mswalt said:


> OK, now it's the day after "tomorrow" (which, of course, was yesterday). So, how's the trailer?
> 
> Mark


The trailers great,got it home yesterday afternoon started reading some of the booklets and leaning how to use everything, one minor problem ( we could not get the kids out of it, we even treatened to leave them to sleep in there for the night and guess what ? that back fired. It looks like we will be making our first overnigt stay right in our drve way this weekend. does anyone have any input on steamtown pa ?


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

hooked2 said:


> OK, now it's the day after "tomorrow" (which, of course, was yesterday). So, how's the trailer?
> 
> Mark


The trailers great,got it home yesterday afternoon started reading some of the booklets and leaning how to use everything, one minor problem ( we could not get the kids out of it, we even treatened to leave them to sleep in there for the night and guess what ? that back fired. It looks like we will be making our first overnigt stay right in our drve way this weekend. does anyone have any input on steamtown pa ?
[/quote]

John...congrats on the trailer, the person you bought that from happens to be one of my coworkers and i know he really took care of that trailer. UNfortunatly for me i just bought and outback at the same time that he sold his..lol


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great! I know you'll enjoy your new "toy."

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your ' new to you' trailer. Welcome to our extended family of Outbackers. As you can probably tell already, we are a friendly bunch, so ask any questions you have - _someone_ here will have an answer for you (99%). Have fun camping, post often, and try and take pictures to share with us.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback. Enjoy


----------

